# Bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun fun role play anyone?



## Jacob Bender (Mar 21, 2019)

Get ready to BOUNCE because it’s time to play with everyone’s  favorite kangaroo,my new fursona, dj jumpsta!





He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet and loves all humans, and would never kick them, unless they pop his ball or act real mean to him (sort of a unikitty instinct)
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.


----------

